# Male courting a male?!



## Kokos

Hi guys!
I've had my boy Kokos for a year now and he's aprox. 1 year and 3 months old. I bought another budgie, 3 months old, this weekend and they get along pretty well already. The new one, Mango, is pretty young but I'm almost 100% sure its a male. Here's where my questioning begins.

Kokos has been head bobbing and 'courting' Mango for two days, always resulting in him feeding mango. At first I thought 'well good they're friends' but then I started reading online, and I can't find anything of males courting other males this way. Could it be my lil Mango's a girl after all?
Is this normal if Mango's a boy?
Very curious  :clearwing 2::blue pied:


----------



## Therm

When my budgies come out together, the boys will often talk, head bob and generally flirt with another male like it's a female. 

If you can post a picture of Mango when his/her sex can be determined for you.


----------



## Kokos

Here's a link so you can see them!
Kokos's the one to the left and mango's the one to the right 
Saker jag vill göra/besöka
Now the lightning's not great, since I was just putting them to 'bed' when I took this photo (they're a bit sleepy atm) 
Now on the pics Mangos cere may look more purple pink but in my personal opinion its more blue white purple irl


----------



## aluz

From the photos it does seem that you have two budgie boys.
I'm not seeing any white colour on your Mango's cere, from the photo I'm seeing the typical colours found on the cere of a young male budgie, a uniform pinkish coloured cere.

The behaviour exhibited by your budgies is perfectly normal, this isn't something only seen on a male/female pair. 
Budgies will head bob, feed and preen each other regardless of their genders, two females can also display this same affection. 
This is something budgies will normally do when they are bonded and have a good friendship with their mates.


----------



## Jo Ann

*Male?*

H,iWe can not see bird on the left cere as it is in a shadow. I have two cocks,Sunny Sky, and Apollo who are great friends and play and preen each other but are still able to function as males. Sky has 2 healthy clutches and he is very attentive to his hen as well. He loves to play with Apollo and his younger brother and the hen. They bump noses and feed each other and groom each other as well as cuddle together to sleep. This is very normal flock behavior in a happy flock that has no major conflicts. we work really hard to head this type of behavior off before it is a bloody battle, by changing the decor, or adding food/water/treat dishes or play stations with Kabobs or manu rose or millet spray. We allow one millet spray per 2 birds and the same for other items except the spinach, millet, grass seed, biscuit ring which can easily accommodate 3 to 4 budgies at a time. As long as there are more than enough food/water sources our guys are fine till lights out when no matter what there is a little squabble or two. We have a long rope perch all across the back or side of each flight/indoor cage. With more than enough room as well as swings. If it gets too frisky put the birds in separate cages placed right next to each other. Depending on age there may be a hormone rush as a young bird experiences first realization of sexual maturity. most budgies go through this smoothly, but especially if there is an odd number of hens in the cage with the males , there can be a rumpus Or even deciding who is the Alfa bird in the flock. We usually have separate flights for cocks and hens, with a few exceptions.Blessings, Jo Ann:Love birds:


----------



## FaeryBee

*If you were not previously aware, when you bring a new budgie into your home, it really should be quarantined for a minimum of 30-45 days before introducing it to your current bird.

If you decide to get another budgie in the future, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.

Quarantine means housing your new bird in a different cage in a different room as far away as possible from the room where your current bird(s) are housed for a period of 30-45 days.
Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.

It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

I agree with the previous posters that the behavior you are observing is quite normal for birds of the same gender. 

Your two little fellows are very cute.

Best wishes!*


----------



## Kokos

Thx everyone for the quick replies!  I totally missed out on the quarantine thing, when I heard about it they had already bonded the other day! Won't make that mistake again in the future. But good to know they seem to like each other


----------



## FaeryBee

*It's great they are getting along so well already!
They will become best buddies and I know you'll have great fun watching their interactions.*


----------



## petites

Kokos could also be picking up on Mango being quite a baby, and merely helping him with feeding.
They are both beautiful boys


----------

